# Am I on too much synthroid?



## natasha1986 (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi,

My doctor put me on synthroid because I was having symptoms related to Hashimoto's. She put me on 100mcg per day and now I just had my blood tests completed and here is what it's showing. Also, any other tests I should request?

Thanks so much

*Test*

*Results*

*Range*

FREE T4 INDEX

3.5

1.4-3.8

T3 Reverse

T3 Uptake

35

22-35

T3, FREE

4.6

2.3-4.2

T3, TOTAL

140

76-181

T4 (THYROXINE)

10

4.5-12.0

T4, FREE

1.6

0.8-1.8

TSH

0.01

0.40-4.50


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes you are.

Did you START on 100 mcgs? And you still have your thyroid, correct? If yes, that's a HUGE starting dose.


----------



## natasha1986 (Jun 26, 2018)

joplin1975 said:


> Yes you are.
> 
> Did you START on 100 mcgs? And you still have your thyroid, correct? If yes, that's a HUGE starting dose.


Started me on 50 then within 2 weeks she put it up to 100mcgs? I still have my thyroid. Thank you for input. I may need to find a new doctor. She doesn't seem concerned and thinks 0.1 TSH is an optimal level.

Also, I am having symptoms such as night sweats, insomnia, aching lymph nodes in chest and neck, etc.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

That's so odd. Usually doctors are so conservative with Synthroid (too much so, if you ask me!). You should have stayed on 50 for six to eight weeks, re-tested your blood and then made a decision from there. All your symptoms are likely related to over medication.

Do you know what your labs looked like before you started?


----------



## natasha1986 (Jun 26, 2018)

joplin1975 said:


> That's so odd. Usually doctors are so conservative with Synthroid (too much so, if you ask me!). You should have stayed on 50 for six to eight weeks, re-tested your blood and then made a decision from there. All your symptoms are likely related to over medication.
> 
> Do you know what your labs looked like before you started?


Thanks so much for your help. Unfortunately, the only other tests I had prior were the ones below:

*TESTS*

*RESULTS
04/19/2017*

*RESULTS
05/01/2017*

*REFERENCE INTERVAL*

TSH

1.360

2.170

0.450 - 4.500

T4, Free (Direct)

1.46

0.82-1.77

*Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab*

*140*

*83*

* 0 - 34*

Thyroglobulin (TG-RIA)

3

<40


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Uh. So your TSH wasn't awful -- not fabulous, but not awful. Same goes for your Free t4. You definitely have autoimmune stuff going on with that TPO result.

Adding Synthroid can sometimes help manage or mitigate an autoimmune condition, but its usually added in at a low dose (like 25 mcgs or 50 mcgs).

I would call your doctor and let him/her know that you have hyper symptoms and would like to reduce your Synthroid.

You shoud also ask for a thyroid ultrasound.


----------



## natasha1986 (Jun 26, 2018)

joplin1975 said:


> Uh. So your TSH wasn't awful -- not fabulous, but not awful. Same goes for your Free t4. You definitely have autoimmune stuff going on with that TPO result.
> 
> Adding Synthroid can sometimes help manage or mitigate an autoimmune condition, but its usually added in at a low dose (like 25 mcgs or 50 mcgs).
> 
> ...


Thank you. I will talk to doc and ask for ultrasound. I also got these lab results back today that was high:

EBV VCA IGG: Results 218. Range is High if greater than >21.99


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

On a positive note... you look to be converting quite well. Likely a dose reduction will be all you need - possibly 75mcg daily,


----------

